# This is what is left at my place



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the buck shelter









North doe pen









My barn









Three to a of hay and the garage









More of the barn









Our rock fireplaces and home









Looking down at my bedroom









05' Duramax that broke down the day before









Our stock trailer attached to the duramax









My 15 inch saddle









The back of my property looking towards the house









My only vehicle, also broke down the day before.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My heart breaks for you! I'm so sorry you lost your home. Did everyone make out safely? I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG! How horrible! I am so sorry. Are you all okay-at least physically?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry for that of that!!! so heart breaking. glad you are safe. did everyone make it out alright?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, everyone and the goats got out safely and are fine. We are treating one of my cats for her eyes. They were affected, all goopy and such


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh good, glad everyone made it out. sucks to have to rebuild everything though.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

My whole family livesi n the springs. Mom was closest to theWaldo canyon fire last year. I am so sorry for your loss but soooooo glad every living creature made it out alive, inspite of the vehicle trouble. One day at a time *hugs*....thanks for sharing. It really puts it all in perspective for those of us trying to support those who have lost so much without being there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Sammy! So glad to know you & your animals are ok.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry you lost your home, that is heartbreaking to hear. But am so glad everyone is safe, will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry about all you have lost 
Thank God you and your loved ones made it out alive !
One day at a time honey :hug: one day at a time.

The pictures certainly do put everything into perspective for us that weren't affected by this tragedy. Such a overwhelming loss of property and sentimental things that can never be replaced. My heart just breaks for everybody affected. Prayers


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My heart aches for you, there are no words! I pray you got everyone out safe!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I have had a lot of people ask what they can do for us. Ill be putting together of goat stuff that I don't have anymore and such. If anyone wants the list when I'm done, email me at [email protected]

Please don't feel like you have to do anything. I've just had an overwhelming amount of people reaching out. I feel truly blessed for what little we have left, including the goaties.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers sent...Ive been where you are...total shock ...we lost two dogs in the fire but Praise God we all got out in time...I am so thankful you and yours did as well..and as Trickyroo said...take it one day at a time...blessings


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my, I'm sooo sorry. I'm glad the living people and pets made it out. I hope you are able to get the help to rebuild what can be rebuilt very soon. Every time i see a disaster like this it just breaks my heart. :grouphug::hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is horrible! So awful! My friends barn burnt down a few years back, all her goats and horses burnt up inside it, she lost all her animals that night, but her house was untouched. I'm so sorry that happened to you, :hug:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss even though everyone made it out safe and sound. I do feel for you


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

The authorities were urging people not to bring their children in to assess because the fire burned so fast and hot that it flash burned deer in the road. The deer were still standing. We found a squirrel in our meadow that couldn't get away. Our gates were almost all still standing and were attached to nothing because the posts disintegrated. 

You forget how insignificant you are against mother natures fury.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

THose pictures make me feel like crying. I am so sorry. I don't have much by way of goat supplies, but I do have horse things. I only ride english though, but I do have a couple halters, and some western reins if you need anything like that.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry - I have tears in my eyes. What a terrible thing to have to go through, but so glad you are all safe. Prayers to everyone there ...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 15" pleasure saddle. Not of great quality but you can have it if you want. Also lots of bridles, if you let me know the type of setup.

I am so sorry for your loss. Glad you and your loved ones are ok.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

rdmtnranch said:


> I have a 15" pleasure saddle. Not of great quality but you can have it if you want. Also lots of bridles, if you let me know the type of setup.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. Glad you and your loved ones are ok.


Oh my gosh rdmtnranch, I'm speechless and have tears in my eyes. Are you sure?


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine what you must be going through and how you must feel. Hugs and prayers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:hug:Oh how that just saddens my heart. I am so sorry.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So, so sorry.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I really wish I could do something, but I have nothing! 

No one else has asked, but I've been wondering..... Do you have a good place to stay for a while til you get it built back up or, what you're going to do? 

I'm really glad to hear that everything living got out (livestock and human wise). 

Hopefully everything looks up! you're in my prayers!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes and no. The goats are being transported to Gunnison to live on a 300 acre cashmere goat ranch (handy since that's what they are) for however long we need to. We are living in my 4her's family's basement currently. When it's safe we are going to put a camper on the property and start building pens and a shelter to bring the goats back when it's safe.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

fiberchick04 said:


> Yes and no. The goats are being transported to Gunnison to live on a 300 acre cashmere goat ranch (handy since that's what they are) for however long we need to. We are living in my 4her's family's basement currently. When it's safe we are going to put a camper on the property and start building pens and a shelter to bring the goats back when it's safe.


Thank goodness for 4H! And the people that have 300 acres !!! 
I'm glad yall know what you're At least going to do! 
I've helped someone save horses goats and dogs but they didn't know where they were going.

Really hope that you get the things you need!! 
Again, really sorry this happened to you, or anyone at all.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh My Gosh!!! I am so sorry for everything that you and your family have been through. I hope you post on here if you need any help My heart breaks for you I will definitly be praying


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you it's terrible!! :hug: Im glad that your family and your animals all got out safely!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

After we got evacuated, we got a call from the sheriff's office that they needed help rescuing 9 horses. We figured we should help since everyone greatly helped us. I'm still just shocked.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so sorry. I really admire you that even after you had just lost so much you helped rescue horses that needed help. That really says a lot about your character. I am so sorry this happened and you will be in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: so sorry! How awful to have lost so much! My thoughts are with you and yours :hug:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> Oh my gosh rdmtnranch, I'm speechless and have tears in my eyes. Are you sure?


Yes absolutely. Just pm me your address. It is the least I can do. I will figure out how to ship it. Oh and let me know if you need a bridle. I have lots of bits laying around.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have anything to donate but you could make a Paypal so we can send you money :idea:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your house and barn. Happy all the animals got out okay, though!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a link to Jeffers. They offer gift cards. Would you like to provide your address, or PM it to some people and they/ we could get some gift cards for you to build up your supplies again??

http://www.jefferspet.com/gift-card/camid/LIV/cp/5000/


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are amazing. 


My current address is 
Sammy Ager
2024 W Kiowa St
Colorado Springs, CO 80904

I have a Paypal I just have to look up what it is. 


Thank you so much. It just makes me cry


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Great!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

My Paypal email is [email protected]

Again, you guys are amazing and truly a blessing to have in my life.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Also, if you guys could include your addresses so i can keep track and send out thank you's. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

fiberchick04 said:


> Also, if you guys could include your addresses so i can keep track and send out thank you's.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


I forgot to put that Oooppps


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just want to make sure I properly thank people. Im just speechless.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost so much, but so glad that you and your family furry and human are safe!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> I am so sorry you lost so much, but so glad that you and your family furry and human are safe!


Thank you NubianFan. I really appreciate it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow.. I am so sorry Sammy! :hug: you, your family and animals are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my. My heart breaks for you. I am so glad that your family and animals are safe. Just remember, the material possessions can be replaced. You have your family, your critters, and you can build your new dreams upon that. I am so sorry. Just take it slow. In time new dreams and possibilities will unfold for you guys


----------

